# txt in c++ einlesen?



## VIshNou (24. Februar 2002)

Ich wollte nur ma fragen wie man eine txt datei in c++ einbinden kann wie zum beispiel einene zeichenfolge daraus lesen kann und die in einer konsolen anwedungen aus geben kann. waere nett wenn ihr mir helfen koenntet!


----------



## NeRo (24. Februar 2002)

*FILE* fp;*  //initalisieren des Filepointers
*fp = fopen("C:\\test.txt","w+");* //öffnen einer Txt-datei mit schreib und leserechten (w+)
*fclose(fp);* //zum schließen

dann hängt es davon ab was du mit dem file vor hast... hoffe es hilft dir ein bißchen


----------



## VIshNou (25. Februar 2002)

*danke*

jo hat mir schon geholfen
brauche ich dafuer noch eine haeder file die ich ein binden mus?
und is dann in fp die txt gepeichert? ich will da ein wort aus der text datei auslesen und das dann mit einem input vergleichen waere nett wenn man mir da noch helfen koennte


----------



## VIshNou (25. Februar 2002)

*?*

ich krieg da ne komisch zahl raus 
wenn ich 
"cout << fp;"
schreibe dabei steht in der txt test drinn
wieso macht er sowas?
kann mir einer helfen?
ich benutzt borland c++ Builder


----------



## Xeragon (25. Februar 2002)

fp is bloß das file-handle, du musst erst daraus lesen.

Da du aber sowieso nach C++ gefragt hast hier das ganze per C++-Streams:
(Ich weiß, dass ich das gleiche Snippet schon einmal gepostet habe...)


```
// Enthält die Definition von basic_fstream<>
#include <fstream> 

...
// std::fstream: Ein C++-Stream der Ein-/Ausgabe in Dateien erlaubt
// alternativ kann ich std::ofstream (nur zur Ausgabe) oder 
// std::ifstream (nur lesen) verwendet werden.
std::fstream file_stream;

// Öffnet eine Datei. Der erste Parameter ist der Dateiname, der
// zweite gibt den Modus an (hier schreiben & lesen), die
// verwendbaren Modi können in jeder C++-Referenz gefunden werden
// (siehe "ios_base")
file_stream.open("MyFile.txt", ios_base::out | ios_base::in);

...

// file_stream kann hier wie jeder andere C++-Stream
// (z.b. std::cout, std::cin, std::cerr) verwendet
// werden

...

// In deinem Fall z.B.:
std::string str;
file_stream >> str;

...

// Am Ende muss die Datei geschlossen werden
file_stream.close();
```


----------



## Fireface (26. Februar 2002)

du kannst auch die Funktionen von der Header <stdio.h> benutzen 
wie das geht steht in jedem guten Tut zu C. Schau mal auf         http://www.c-plusplus.de !

ciao


----------

